# UK



## ak3891

If your from UK then comment what city your from, I'll go first...

I'm from London


----------



## Luna Sea

Essex. I guess my nearest city (as of this year) is Chelmsford.


----------



## low

Geordie land.


----------



## xTKsaucex

low said:


> Geordie land.


x2


----------



## march_hare

Bournemouth originally, but living in London for the last 4 years.


----------



## MushroomGeek

ak3891 said:


> If your from UK then comment what city your from, I'll go first...
> 
> I'm from London


me too


----------



## xTKsaucex

all you farkin Landaners :b


----------



## SambaBus

Oxford


----------



## kiirby

Reading. So London, I suppose.


----------



## talisman

Down in Kent. Maidstone is the nearest town, London the easiest city to get to.


----------



## ak3891

Could someone tell me whats with this whole Queen Jubilee? :S I don't pay much to the royal family, don't have anything against them like some people.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ak3891 said:


> Could someone tell me whats with this whole Queen Jubilee? :S I don't pay much to the royal family, don't have anything against them like some people.


The nation throws a massive party for the Queen and the royals and the old bat still can't smile. 










unless ^


----------



## Luna Sea

It's the 60th anniversary of the year the Queen was crowned. For some reason some people really love the royal family so we're having a national celebration. It's stupid.


----------



## Jamipat

TristanS said:


> Essex. I guess my nearest city (as of this year) is Chelmsford.


I live in Basildon which is about 25 minutes drive to Chelmsford.


----------



## ak3891

MushroomGeek said:


> me too


What part of london are you from?


----------



## ak3891

xTKsaucex said:


> The nation throws a massive party for the Queen and the royals and the old bat still can't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless ^


This made me laugh :L


----------



## ak3891

TristanS said:


> It's the 60th anniversary of the year the Queen was crowned. For some reason some people really love the royal family so we're having a national celebration. It's stupid.


Why'd you think its stupid? I don't love them but they haven't said anything mean to me so why hate them aha + England would get alot of PR


----------



## march_hare

I feel total indifference towards the Royals. They are in the position they are in by birth, why should I admire them? What have they done except inherit a load of money? I admire a smelly homeless man walking around playing a broken guitar more than I do these people.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I live in Surrey, so London is the closest city.


----------



## ak3891

One Man Wolfpack said:


> I live in Surrey, so London is the closest city.


I live in surrey toooo , near gatwick airport


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

ak3891 said:


> I live in surrey toooo , near gatwick airport


Really? How close? I live about 2 miles from there.


----------



## ak3891

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Really? How close? I live about 2 miles from there.


 Redhill


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

ak3891 said:


> Redhill


Wow, I never thought anyone on this site would live so close. I live in Horley.


----------



## ak3891

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Wow, I never thought anyone on this site would live so close. I live in Horley.


OMG, haha I go LIDL to get my fruit their on a sunday. Nice to meet you..


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

ak3891 said:


> OMG, haha I go LIDL to get my fruit their on a sunday. Nice to meet you..


Lol, you to. What college do you go to, East Surrey?


----------



## ak3891

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Lol, you to. What college do you go to, East Surrey?


Nope, the other one. don't want to post it here but you'll probably know it


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

ak3891 said:


> Nope, the other one. don't want to post it here but you'll probably know it


Yeah I think I know what one you mean, I was there a couple of years ago.


----------



## ak3891

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Yeah I think I know what one you mean, I was there a couple of years ago.


Who were your teachers and what did you study?


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

ak3891 said:


> Who were your teachers and what did you study?


I can't even remember their names lol, I took maths and sports BTEC and I had to redo my English GCSE but I was only their for 6 months and then I had to drop out. What are you studying?


----------



## sporteous

In between Swindon and Oxford. I don't pay attention to what the queen has to say. I don't get it, apart from you guys, why is everyone so exited about this?


----------



## Luna Sea

Jamipat said:


> I live in Basildon which is about 25 minutes drive to Chelmsford.


I was in Bas Vegas today! ...I'm not sure why I would ever be happy about that. I'm in Billericay.



sporteous said:


> I don't pay attention to what the queen has to say. I don't get it, apart from you guys, why is everyone so exited about this?


I have no idea. I felt the same about the royal wedding. Everyone was excited like their sister was getting married, not two really rich people no one knows. I felt like I was in the middle ages.


----------



## ak3891

TristanS said:


> I was in Bas Vegas today! ...I'm not sure why I would ever be happy about that. I'm in Billericay.
> 
> I have no idea. I felt the same about the royal wedding. Everyone was excited like their sister was getting married, not two really rich people no one knows. I felt like I was in the middle ages.


Haha same pretty much, I wouldnt say I hate them



One Man Wolfpack said:


> I can't even remember their names lol, I took maths and sports BTEC and I had to redo my English GCSE but I was only their for 6 months and then I had to drop out. What are you studying?


 oh right, I'm studying media, busines BTEC, art and product design. I like sports  especially football



sporteous said:


> In between Swindon and Oxford. I don't pay attention to what the queen has to say. I don't get it, apart from you guys, why is everyone so exited about this?


Were not thats the thing :L its just someguy on the radio was hyping about it


----------



## Luna Sea

I know quite a few relatives who are very excited. I've asked why, they tell me that it's something for the people to celebrate and I'm too cynical.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Midlands


----------



## Ventura

Hey guys. I deleted the derailing comments on this thread!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Ventura said:


> Hey guys. I deleted the derailing comments on this thread!


ahhh now its my time to shine...:b


----------



## ak3891

Ventura said:


> Hey guys. I deleted the derailing comments on this thread!


Are you a moderator?


----------



## xTKsaucex

ak3891 said:


> Are you a moderator?


naaa she's just off her face. Take no notice of her and just play along.

ok Ventura, what ever you say lolz


----------



## Nibbler

Snow Bunny said:


> Midlands


Snap!


----------



## Twelve Keyz

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## low

Twelve Keyz said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Eye? What's a Cn'edien doin in ere?


----------



## RmZ

Brumtown :]


----------



## RobbieS

Glasgow... Yeh, **** my life...


----------



## TheRealM

I'm moving to UK in August! I'm going to stay with a family in Surrey. Maybe we could have a meet up in London? I'm from Norway by the way..


----------



## Shades of Grey

I'll never understand why the southerners seem more prone to SA :S It's extremely rare to find another SAer in Cheshire it seems.


----------



## Luna Sea

I think it's just that northerners are more likely to not have the internet 

And I'm up for a meetup in London whenever, if someone else does the organising ¬_¬


----------



## miss runner

No Belfasters?  *Like me (Northern Ireland)


----------



## Panthera

Landan


----------



## hayden74

Bournemouth here


----------



## HQuirk

Liverpool


----------



## WolfehJ

Londoner ;d


----------



## NumeroUno

xTKsaucex said:


> x2


x3.

Although I'm orginally from London, meh. =]


----------



## Shadow2009

I'm from near Glasgow.

*tumbleweed*


----------



## angelstarr

Manchester


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I guess so


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Aylesbury in Buckinghamshire, any other Home Counties people here?


----------



## JamieR

Kent


----------



## Kasha

MEET UP GROUP http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-essex-surrey-sussex-meet-up-group-uk-196675/


----------



## JazzDemon

Coventry! Woop!! Noticed a lot of Midlanders in SAS.


----------



## ak3891

South East all the way


----------



## lettersnumbers

Durham which is near Newcastle.


----------



## Justsomebloke

I'm in the East Midlands, nice to see some countrymen/women on here


----------



## xTKsaucex

lettersnumbers said:


> Durham which is near Newcastle.


heyyy someone fairly close by haha most of these peeps are from elsewhere - mainly London.


----------



## Phill01

Milton keynes


----------



## Otherside

Midlands


----------



## Owl-99

^ The Midlands is not a city !


----------



## Otherside

bigblue38 said:


> ^ The Midlands is not a city !


I live in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## Phill01

elkalee2194 said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere!!!


it is large area. I used to live Birmingham in west mids.


----------



## Otherside

Around Oxford then, although I'm nowhere near any sort of city, but I guess that would be the closest.


----------



## Otherside

ak3891 said:


> South East all the way


If were talking about what's not a city then may I point out that neither is this? And there's lots of other posts on here like this?!!^


----------



## yellowpages

i used to live in birmingham, now in nearby worcestershire.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Manchester


----------



## ShadyGFX

Is ANYBODY from south London here? Or am I the only one? 

I feel special :boogie


----------



## Temujin

I'm from London.


----------



## Kasha

If you are in the UK and would like to come to a meet in Kent, London, Essex, Sussex, or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/ 
At the moment we only have meets in Kent but if we get enough members from other areas then meets will be set up in those areas too.


----------



## sum1964

Manchester/High Peak


----------



## clayton87

south London


----------



## Christian S

Midlands, not far from Derby.


----------



## silicone93

Poole/Dorset.


----------



## SambaBus

No-one else from Oxford then?


----------



## silicone93

SambaBus said:


> No-one else from Oxford then?


I feel like I'm the only one from around here :/


----------



## SambaBus

silicone93 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one from around here :/


 Think there are a few from around there from what I've seen but I don't know whether they're active or not.


----------



## silicone93

SambaBus said:


> Think there are a few from around there from what I've seen but I don't know whether they're active or not.


I'll need to have another sniff around


----------



## randomperson

I live in West Yorkshire


----------



## lucyinthesky

Tunbridge Wells (so London is the closest city, I guess) & Exeter.


----------



## NeedToSleep

Anyone from Bedfordshire/ Hertfordshire or London here?


----------



## BillC

Orginally from London, but up in Leicester at the moment.


----------



## Fenren

I don't live in a city, but my nearest is Wolverhampton and I'm glad I don't live there!


----------



## Grey0

Manchester


----------



## silicone93

Jigirk said:


> I don't live in a city, but my nearest is Wolverhampton and I'm glad I don't live there!


I regularly go up to Cosford


----------



## Below The Heavens

London


----------



## laurenxox

Hmm Manchester/Lancashire area?


----------



## jonesy0039

Liverpool


----------



## DubnRun

North-east(wont say city) it sucks anyway... anyone else?


----------



## Fizzgig

Dundee. :/


----------



## Tombu

Bournemouth, sort of, a few miles out in the sticks.


----------



## Crescent861

Bristol in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## Norfolkaaa

Norwich.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen

Cheshire but work close to manchester/trafford


----------



## lonerider

London!


----------



## Gio

Blackburn , England


----------



## saddie

Essex


----------



## BlueBoo

London


----------



## jdeere7930

Shrewsbury


----------



## jdeere7930

silicone93 said:


> I regularly go up to Cosford


i know cosford


----------



## SambaBus

Oxford, as said on another thread I've posted here before but I want to try it again


----------



## Eski

London


----------



## Jessx

SambaBus said:


> Oxford, as said on another thread I've posted here before but I want to try it again


Whoo, Oxford! ^_^ I'm near-ish to Swindon, but if I need to go somewhere I always end up going to Oxford instead :')


----------



## SambaBus

Jessx said:


> Whoo, Oxford! ^_^ I'm near-ish to Swindon, but if I need to go somewhere I always end up going to Oxford instead :')


 Oh wow someone on this forum from around here. Is this a miracle?


----------



## casablanca88

Harrogate


----------



## Ali477

I live in a small town near Brighton


----------



## Jessx

SambaBus said:


> Oh wow someone on this forum from around here. Is this a miracle?


Gahh, crazy, small world right?!


----------



## losermanlol

Southend-on-sea, Essex.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Thurrock, Essex.


----------



## dal user

Wanna be drama queen said:


> Cheshire but work close to manchester/trafford


I live in trafford lol

Small world


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Crescent861 said:


> Bristol in case anyone wanted to know


Bristol for me tooooooo. :boogie


----------



## Pidge11

Devon


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb

Aye!
Edinburgh, anyone from there ?
Just curious ...


----------



## kiirby

Reading. It's a damn shame.


----------



## CW1985

Northwich, Cheshire


----------



## That random dude

South London.


----------



## dal user

Outskirts of south manchester


----------



## dal user

CW1985 said:


> Northwich, Cheshire


I went there once as my mates were driving around random places, the part we were in there was literslly nothing there apart from one farm house lol.


----------



## CW1985

Rich91 said:


> I went there once as my mates were driving around random places, the part we were in there was literslly nothing there apart from one farm house lol.


LOL, it's a pretty crappy place to live, believe me.


----------



## ryanharris

I'm From South Bristol and am always up for chatting with fellow Bristolians


----------



## TimLikesApples

Brighton


----------



## CrystalFighters

Devon.


----------



## Emo kitty

Edinburgh, Scotland :yay


----------



## BadGirl

Near Birmingham


----------



## strangerinmoscow87

Cardiff


----------



## Lightwing12star

York


----------



## Liliford

Good old SW London.


----------



## Junkhead

Glasgow


----------



## FunkyMonkey

South Yorkshire :3 Rotherham lol ^_^


----------



## Reckoner7

West Midlands!


----------



## Mishroom

TimLikesApples said:


> Brighton


Me too! what part!?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm too paranoid to say the exact area but around Bedfordshire, England, just moved back down from Derby. >.< don't like it here though, need to turn my life around and move again soon.


----------



## Roxas

East London =o


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

CrystalFighters said:


> Devon.


Me too, I'm at the uni in Plymouth at the mo


----------



## bobdylan45

Hi just outside of London , Watford ,x :boogie


----------



## vienna812

London


----------



## Cormic

Edinburgh


----------



## iniesta88

Lincolnshire


----------



## lad

Brighton


----------



## vivienleigh

I'm from Wolverhampton


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Birmingham


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Anyone from the South East here? I think it might be cool to have a meet up group of some sort..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Lancashire


----------



## britisharrow

Glasgow


----------



## ShexySammie

talisman said:


> Down in Kent. Maidstone is the nearest town, London the easiest city to get to.


Not far from me, Im in Medway  x


----------



## ShexySammie

MoonlitMadness said:


> Anyone from the South East here? I think it might be cool to have a meet up group of some sort..


Me  x


----------



## ShexySammie

JamieR said:


> Kent


Same x


----------



## ShexySammie

Kent  x


----------



## bluecrime

Crazy, I'm from Kent too&#8230;


----------



## random man

im in laandaan


----------



## santiago

Hi, I'm from London and I would like to meet up with a few people. I am not really going out with friends much these days because it can get too much - I can't be bothered explaining myself all the time. 

I suppose you know what I'm writing about. I would be happy to meet people in central London and see how it goes.


----------



## Brasilia

The only city that matters...*waits for haters*


----------



## Stormtalon

I'm an oxford man!


----------



## socialheresy

MoonlitMadness said:


> Anyone from the South East here? I think it might be cool to have a meet up group of some sort..


I am. Brighton to be exact but I commute up to laaandaaan for uni


----------



## Matthew987

Im at uni in newcastle


----------



## VoldyHobbit

I'm at Uni in Glasgow, but outside of term time I live in Nottingham.


----------



## sundrops

Im at uni in Southampton


----------



## miserablecow

I'm in London.


----------



## simbo

Plymouth


----------



## bucky0hare

I'm from Southampton. It's in the south lol


----------



## dal user

From manc land

Anyone else here from manchester?

If so, whats appnin r kid?


----------



## Whill

Durham


----------



## Johng1986

Anyone else in glasgow?


----------



## radge

I'm in Edinburgh.


----------



## trackred12

South east, but away for uni during term time


----------



## chameleon persona

right in between geordie land and mackem town. AKA The twilight zone


----------



## Pierre1

Southwark, London!


----------



## galente

Bromley, kent


----------



## Septym

Durham


----------



## Alienated

I want to move there but I don't know where ?? Any Ideas ??


----------



## Fenrir

I'm from Manchester.


----------



## Saully

I'm from Manchester


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I'm amazed so many SA ppl are from cities! :shock
Is no one from Norfolk/Suffolk? Really? :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Alienated said:


> I want to move there but I don't know where ?? Any Ideas ??


What sort of lifestyle are you looking for?

Also I wouldn't move here before visiting, and since (with only one exception I can think of with an acquaintance) it's difficult moving and getting a job in the US, I'm sure it will be the same the other way around unfortunately. I don't know what the UK are short on, maybe decent people in the medical field... There always seems to be a shortage of engineers in a lot of countries as well.


----------



## Charmander

Alienated said:


> I want to move there but I don't know where ?? Any Ideas ??


I want to move there! Can we swap?


----------



## seagulls3000

south east england - brighton


----------



## Septym

North east here


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Anyone from Reading?


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Swindonian unfortunately :b


----------



## desi99

anyone in cheltenham


----------



## KeiraA

Why is NO ONE else from Cornwall?  This sucks SO MUCH!


----------



## RayOfLight123

Im in Essex


----------



## Markiel

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I'm amazed so many SA ppl are from cities! :shock
> Is no one from Norfolk/Suffolk? Really? :b


One thing I learned about our country on the internet, everyone is from up North and up North only ;p
I'm from around your area however. :I


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Come on South East people let's have a meet up!!


----------



## ak3891

MoonlitMadness said:


> Come on South East people let's have a meet up!!


 I'm from south east lets do it! From previous threads a few people are from south east.


----------



## jap

South East England -Dartford, Kent


----------



## BRhoades1987

Haywards heath, closest city is Brighton x


----------



## gamingpup

Devon


----------



## PandaPop

Essex/Greater London


----------



## Pidge11

gamingpup said:


> Devon


Yay!! A fellow Devonian ^.^


----------



## gamingpup

Pidge11 said:


> Yay!! A fellow Devonian ^.^


<3 I'm pretty new round devon though I moved here last year havent bothered too see anything.


----------



## Pidge11

Devon is pretty cool  every part is nice and countrysidey 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## gamingpup

Pidge11 said:


> Devon is pretty cool  every part is nice and countrysidey
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


used to live in Southampton I live in the more empty farm land part of Devon though  I'm getting fairly bored although gonna start at petroc college after the summer holidays.


----------



## Pidge11

gamingpup said:


> used to live in Southampton I live in the more empty farm land part of Devon though  I'm getting fairly bored although gonna start at petroc college after the summer holidays.


that sucks  I guess it can quite boring if you don't really live near anything :/ my brother used to go there  I think he said it was good


----------



## arslen

am i the only SA human in north west.

reppin the liverpool, wirral & chester area not so hard (coz im socially anxious remember)


----------



## arslen

KeiraA said:


> Why is NO ONE else from Cornwall?  This sucks SO MUCH!


if its of any comfort, i was gonna study marine biology in cornwall a few years back, but i freaked out and bailed a couple of days in.


----------



## Ash101

RayOfLight123 said:


> Im in Essex





MoonlitMadness said:


> Come on South East people let's have a meet up!!





ak3891 said:


> I'm from south east lets do it! From previous threads a few people are from south east.





jap said:


> South East England -Dartford, Kent





PandaPop said:


> Essex/Greater London


Sup peeps, I'm new here, just found you all on the same page, all of you are from South East!!...let's make this happen yeahhhh?

..I'll be able to meet up a lot from Aug 10th onwards. :boogie 
If there are anymore from South East, join.


----------



## Callum96

If you're from Manchester... I want to ****ing meet you!


----------



## vanilla90

The north west. It's sort of like Mordor, but with a few more orks.


----------



## astr

Anyone from North Yorkshire area?


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Ash101 said:


> Sup peeps, I'm new here, just found you all on the same page, all of you are from South East!!...let's make this happen yeahhhh?
> 
> ..I'll be able to meet up a lot from Aug 10th onwards. :boogie
> If there are anymore from South East, join.


We need to do this. How can we arrange it?


----------



## Makiz

Isle of Wight here, I guess the closest City is Portsmouth... *shrug*


----------



## MoonlitMadness

For those of us from the South East, I made this group yesterday.. Not sure how to really get things moving but yeah: https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-East-Social-Anxiety-Meet-Up/685507308133134?ref=hl


----------



## Sinners

MoonlitMadness said:


> For those of us from the South East, I made this group yesterday.. Not sure how to really get things moving but yeah: https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-East-Social-Anxiety-Meet-Up/685507308133134?ref=hl


I took the group's virginity... yaaay!!


----------



## talisman

MoonlitMadness said:


> For those of us from the South East, I made this group yesterday.. Not sure how to really get things moving but yeah: https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-East-Social-Anxiety-Meet-Up/685507308133134?ref=hl


Well I've 'liked' the page but it could be worth setting up an actual Facebook group so people can join and chat. KASHA (the Kent SA group) use Facebook groups to arrange meets and get to know one another and that works fairly well. The group would need to be hidden though otherwise it would appear on timelines...in fact just liking a page puts it on the timeline unless you deliberately remove it.


----------



## JulesBirch

Chelmsford


----------



## MoonlitMadness

talisman said:


> Well I've 'liked' the page but it could be worth setting up an actual Facebook group so people can join and chat. KASHA (the Kent SA group) use Facebook groups to arrange meets and get to know one another and that works fairly well. The group would need to be hidden though otherwise it would appear on timelines...in fact just liking a page puts it on the timeline unless you deliberately remove it.


Isn't it a group??? I thought it was a group! Can I change it to a group?!


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Sinners said:


> I took the group's virginity... yaaay!!


Double yay :3


----------



## talisman

MoonlitMadness said:


> Isn't it a group??? I thought it was a group! Can I change it to a group?!


On the side menu on FB there's two links, one to 'Create a page' which I imagine is what you clicked. The other says 'Create a group', so I'd guess that's the one to use. Never made one myself though.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Oh dear lol. I just made a group now. Everyone who liked the other page (all three of you), I'll send a link when I've tweaked the page a bit.


----------



## Violetskye

I live in Wiltshire


----------



## steve74

From Poole, ... and yes, I do know it's not a city !!!


----------



## elvis25

Is here anyone from Burnley or near it? I'm going to meet there my relatives on october.


----------



## vanilla90

elvis25 said:


> Is here anyone from Burnley or near it? I'm going to meet there my relatives on october.


About half an hour away


----------



## seagulls3000

MoonlitMadness said:


> We need to do this. How can we arrange it?


so is this happening?
im from brighton


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KeiraA said:


> Why is NO ONE else from Cornwall?  This sucks SO MUCH!


Cornwall is awesome, I'd love to live there, but I don't. D:


----------



## MoonlitMadness

South East people - does my group work yet??

https://www.facebook.com/groups/494277070658214/


----------



## elvis25

vanilla90 said:


> About half an hour away


Well, maybe I could keep in touch with you?


----------



## vanilla90

elvis25 said:


> Well, maybe I could keep in touch with you?


Sounds like a good idea, I will be able to drive by October so no problems with me getting there.


----------



## elvis25

vanilla90 said:


> Sounds like a good idea, I will be able to drive by October so no problems with me getting there.


Great!! We should get to know each other a little bit.
It would be great to get a new friend abroad.


----------



## Introspect

Lived in London all my life, particularly SW19/Wimbledon Area. just recently moved to the Surrey area now.

London.


----------



## tsapehttegrof

I live between Glasgow and Fort William, i am a Weegie though


----------



## bandz85

Near Halifax, Yorkshire right now. But saving up for yet another move. Don't leave home for days here.


----------



## Adam W

Manchester


----------



## Destabilise

manchester


----------



## Shynobi

Living in Central London


----------



## dal user

Adam W said:


> Manchester





Destabilise said:


> manchester


Same here

from trafford myself, where abouts in manchester are you's from?

Not stalking, just curious as you may live close to where I am.


----------



## Destabilise

Rich91 said:


> Same here
> 
> from trafford myself, where abouts in manchester are you's from?
> 
> Not stalking, just curious as you may live close to where I am.


hey i live near stockport, how about you?


----------



## dal user

Destabilise said:


> hey i live near stockport, how about you?


I live in trafford, not far from the trafford centre.


----------



## pete24

West Midlands (Near Telford)


----------



## dreamingescape

From South West London, Middlesex area


----------



## karenw

Midlands


----------



## TinyWhisper

Ipswich,Suffolk


----------



## pete24

Us midlanders should plan to meet


----------



## Lazercarp1

are there ever any meets in the North West of England or anyone from there chat on Skype?


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Devon


----------



## Snow Bunny

karenw said:


> Midlands





pete24 said:


> Us midlanders should plan to meet


Yes we should!!


----------



## possessed

newcastle, well killingworth more precisely
guttah **** homie


----------



## Charmander

Woop, fellow midlanders.


----------



## apx24

Reading and London


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Midlands here. Message me for skype or if you wanna meet up. Tired of being lonely.


----------



## Monster123

Midlands too


----------



## nervouslyawaiting

Currently my nearest city is Liverpool but I go to Manchester a lot to see family.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Any other people in the London area, perhaps should organise something, for south east people as well?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ If it's in London I can probably do it. (distance wise, my avoidant personality is really bad now) I'm 30 or so miles north of London.

I'm going to a gig there (again unless I chicken out) in late November, and there's another at the beginning of November I'm tempted by (but money D: ) if people want to tag along that might be cool. I'd rather 2 + because for whatever reason one on one situations with people I don't know well freak me out a lot. I realise that gigs aren't the best place for talking and stuff though for obvious reasons


----------



## SS616

Glasgow


----------



## Snuffles

Living in Liverpool


----------



## Sinead84

South East - Nearest town Hastings


----------



## miserablecow

I'm from London.


----------



## sapphire blue

possessed said:


> newcastle, well killingworth more precisely
> guttah **** homie


Not that far away, I'm from Northumberland.


----------



## KCfromKC

astr said:


> Anyone from North Yorkshire area?


I am :yes I live just outside Scarborough


----------



## trivialmind

omg British people marry me. 
Sorry I just love British people, and hello there.


----------



## BadGirl

Close to Birmingham


----------



## BadGirl

trivialmind said:


> omg British people marry me.
> Sorry I just love British people, and hello there.


we love you too


----------



## Parsnip

Currently in a little area known as the Black Country, full of yamyams and people mistaking us for Brummies.

In less than 7 days I'll be in Lancashire. Should be a nice change.


----------



## trivialmind

BadGirl said:


> we love you too


 :clap


----------



## jdeere7930

Shropshire Anyone ?


----------



## Tomwc

Just north of London and just south of Hertford


----------



## SD92

Rural Lancashire. Between Lancaster and Preston.


----------



## googleamiable

london


----------



## bridiecuz94

I live near Brighton, where abouts are you?


----------



## Elros

Devon


----------



## Cold Blooded

I'm from wiltshire


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Elros said:


> Devon


Me too x


----------



## kessler

Bristol


----------



## Kasha

Kent here. 
We arrange meets in the Kent area once a month, more info here. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/uk-meet-up-and-support-group-505305/


----------



## Droidsteel

trivialmind said:


> omg British people marry me.
> Sorry I just love British people, and hello there.


Well... hello there 



jdeere7930 said:


> Shropshire Anyone ?


Yeh, me  From your username I'm guessing you're one of our county's many farmers?


----------



## mubeenrahim

London!!


----------



## seagulls3000

brighton boy
want to chat?
mail me


----------



## freakamidget

Landaaan


----------



## Spritz11

Anyone from Devon xD?


----------



## Elros

Spritz11 said:


> Anyone from Devon xD?


Yup


----------



## Pierre1

freakamidget said:


> Landaaan


Landaaan, too


----------



## Bedouin

london bruv ay wat u sayin


----------



## Callum96

running man said:


> We need to meet up somewhere. I know some people couldn't come but it'd be good for those who could. At least we would understand everyone else's awkwardness.


I second that.


----------



## jdeere7930

Droidsteel said:


> Well... hello there
> 
> Yeh, me  From your username I'm guessing you're one of our county's many farmers?


 Thought I was the only one for a moment there  , no not a farmer just interested in farm machinery


----------



## mishape

Shropshire girl here. I'm brand new to this forum but might be up for a Midlands meet up if one was to ever take place, could do with meeting some like-minded people.


----------



## jdeere7930

mishape said:


> Shropshire girl here. I'm brand new to this forum but might be up for a Midlands meet up if one was to ever take place, could do with meeting some like-minded people.


 Welcome to the forum


----------



## mishape

jdeere7930 said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thanks!


----------



## WelshGuy

Doesn't seem to be many from my area!


----------



## Manguy

East Midlands anyone?


----------



## jamesjameson

newcastle near jarrow.
mixed feelings here nice to know im not alone now but jeez there are alot of us exsisting outside the social norm.

hollar back at me geordies and makams.


----------



## Serephina

KeiraA said:


> Why is NO ONE else from Cornwall?  This sucks SO MUCH!


I'm from Cornwall :boogie ........ vegan too . But I'm also very old and probably in the wrong thread :um!


----------



## Monster123

Manguy said:


> East Midlands anyone?


*waves* :yes


----------



## FortuneAndFame

I'm willing to meet people in the midlands, as long as I like you


----------



## braddd

Live in Essex - Hornchurch/Romford Area. Anyone wanna chat who lives in the area feel free to message me. Kinda wanna find out more about the area since i dont really go out haha and never know if we click we can meet up


----------



## jap

Wow lots of midlands people O_O I'm in Kent.


----------



## CP2014

Birmingham and Bedford (I travel to/from both)


----------



## Schmosby

Another Londoner here


----------



## Greyx

Manchester but hopefully not for much longer


----------



## dal user

Greyx said:


> Manchester but hopefully not for much longer


I live in manchester too. Was born and raised in this cool city, I'd like to move one day too but even though I dont like it much here I think I'd miss it lol.


----------



## Peterbrads

Another Mancunian here


----------



## TopDawgENT

Any northerners here, north of the border lol.


----------



## mubeenrahim

London!


----------



## Kasha

KENT

WE HAVE MEETS IN THESE LOCATIONS THIS YEAR

CHELSFIELD
GRAVESEND
EYNSFORD
BROMLEY
EAST MALLING
OTFORD
MARGATE
BEARSTED
DARTFORD
CHISLEHURST
MEOPHAM
SHOREHAM

If you would like to come along to a meet then please click the link and ask to join.







https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## villadb

Kasha said:


> KENT
> 
> WE HAVE MEETS IN THESE LOCATIONS THIS YEAR
> 
> CHELSFIELD
> GRAVESEND
> EYNSFORD
> BROMLEY
> EAST MALLING
> OTFORD
> MARGATE
> BEARSTED
> DARTFORD
> CHISLEHURST
> MEOPHAM
> SHOREHAM
> 
> If you would like to come along to a meet then please click the link and ask to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


Hi the Shoreham meet would interest me but I'm unfamiliar of what ASHA is. Do you have more details?

Edit: I've just seen the other thread


----------



## noxxie13

I'm in North Yorkshire (York specifically).


----------



## RayJay23

East London!


----------



## TheLoneRanger

South London. Let's meet lol


----------



## drayoutom

london


----------



## EminemFan

London!


----------



## Rachel2109

Lincolnshire


----------



## Manguy

Rachel2109 said:


> Lincolnshire


Me too


----------



## FlittyWhistle

noxxie13 said:


> I'm in North Yorkshire (York specifically).


Me too, near York.


----------



## Maryanne1986

Swansea , South Wales


----------



## MoonlitMadness

To the people saying there are from London etc, please see my thread.. South East meet up. Might be nice to, you know, meet.


----------



## noxxie13

FlittyWhistle said:


> Me too, near York.


Haha, I am in York. What a coincidence!


----------



## ccmrc

I'm from Bedfordshire  Am new to the forum but would def be interested in coming to a meet at some point..


----------



## andy2791

Brighton


----------



## soy sauce on toast

FlittyWhistle said:


> Me too, near York.


Me third. : )


----------



## dal user

Is there anyone else here from Greater Manchester?

I feel as if im the only one at times


----------



## Tabris

Rich91 said:


> Is there anyone else here from Greater Manchester?
> 
> I feel as if im the only one at times


*raises hand*


----------



## dal user

Tabris said:


> *raises hand*


really?

you actually live in greater manchester?


----------



## Tabris

Rich91 said:


> really?
> 
> you actually live in greater manchester?


Yep, I live near Oldham.


----------



## dal user

Tabris said:


> Yep, I live near Oldham.


i live nowhere near oldham myself

i live not far from stretford. theres not many mancs on here tbh.


----------



## OutsideR1

Anyone in the south west?


----------



## TotoroLisa

North east Newcastle area, anyone else?


----------



## shortcake

Rich91 said:


> Is there anyone else here from Greater Manchester?
> 
> I feel as if im the only one at times





Tabris said:


> *raises hand*


*raises hand too* (´▽`)ﾉ


----------



## dal user

shortcake said:


> *raises hand too* (´▽`)ﾉ


And I thought I was the only one. I live in south manchester myself.


----------



## shortcake

Rich91 said:


> And I thought I was the only one. I live in south manchester myself.


Ah, northerner here :V and haha not quite, although we do seem to be a little outnumbered by the Londoners!


----------



## dal user

shortcake said:


> Ah, northerner here :V and haha not quite, although we do seem to be a little outnumbered by the Londoners!


north manchester?

i know yeah, not many mancs here.


----------



## shortcake

Rich91 said:


> north manchester?
> 
> i know yeah, not many mancs here.


Yeah :3

Shame really, would be kinda cool to speak to more local people! Maybe they're just shy.


----------



## WildElle

Exeter, Devon


----------



## Manguy

Anyone from Lincolnshire? Or whole East Midlands maybe?
This is the place where I'm really only one...


----------



## TheThinker1

West london


----------



## Callum96

Manchester - I'd be willing to meet up with anyone in the city centre


----------



## andy2791

anyone live near brighton?


----------



## Samblam

WildElle said:


> Exeter, Devon


Torquay here


----------



## zykta

County Durham ... any active profiles from around there ?


----------



## idoughnutknow

Is anyone from Nottingham or the East Midlands in general?


----------



## Manguy

idoughnutknow said:


> Is anyone from Nottingham or the East Midlands in general?


Very few people, including me. Or maybe they just don't want to write about it here


----------



## hansylou

the wirral nr liverpool or chester...anyone near me?


----------



## zpargo87

I'm from Hove - would be good to meet others in the same boat. Wouldn't mind a trip to london.


----------



## andy2791

zpargo87 said:


> I'm from Hove - would be good to meet others in the same boat. Wouldn't mind a trip to london.


 I'm from Hove aswell


----------



## wma1

I am from Nottingham


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude

Milton Keynes. Anyone else from Milton Keynes here?


----------



## casim321

I am from central London


----------



## London83

Hi im Will from London!! would be great to meet people in the same boat, lets make this happen


----------



## Samblam

Anybody around the Torbay, Torquay or Exeter area?


----------



## I9M13 S19I9C3K12

I live in Manchester


----------



## soy sauce on toast

thecalisthenicsdude said:


> Milton Keynes. Anyone else from Milton Keynes here?


Haha poor you! A horrible place.


----------



## Hunwich Toils

zykta said:


> County Durham ... any active profiles from around there ?


I am actually, been a lurker for a while but i figured it'd be rude to ignore a local haha


----------



## Sean8988

Im from birmingham..Hate birmingham lol


----------



## CW1985

hansylou said:


> the wirral nr liverpool or chester...anyone near me?


Northwich, Cheshire


----------



## TheThinker1

I'm from Hillingdon Middlesex


----------



## CP2014

Sean8988 said:


> Im from birmingham..Hate birmingham lol


It's not bad. lol


----------



## jebus89

Hi, I'm from Yorkshire. If anyone want to talk or meet up some time send me a message!


----------



## dal user

Anyone from South Manchester?


----------



## AndrewUK83

Chesterfield not too far from Sheffield


----------



## MrBlack

Birmingham city center here, although I'm from west London and am down there quite a bit.


----------



## Witchcraft

Anybody from Reading or Berkshire?


----------



## chanel95

I'm from Manchester, spend a lot of time in Chester as well...


----------



## RRAAGGEE

Liverpool


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Soon to be Reading but live in Wiltshire currently


----------



## Recessive J

Anyone else from Devon?


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Witchcraft said:


> Anybody from Reading or Berkshire?


I am soon to be


----------



## starryeyed00

Anyone from South Wales?


----------



## TigerTiger

Bristol area?


----------



## Nick Attwell

Christchurch near Bournemouth & Southampton


----------



## Cojack

From Berkshire, work in Reading!


----------



## SouthernTom

Witchcraft said:


> Anybody from Reading or Berkshire?


Sorry, I'm fairly new here and just seen this. I live in Southampton right now, but I'm originally from Wokingham and my family still live there. Small world!


----------



## SouthernTom

Cojack said:


> From Berkshire, work in Reading!


I'm originally from Wokingham. Like I said above, small world!


----------



## GarakLee

East Manchester here.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

Anyone from Scotland??


----------



## DANGB87

Hey, im doing a meetup group for people from london check out my page on gathering s section (teens London meetup!!) lol its not just for teens, i have about 15 people arlready


----------



## KCfromKC

jebus89 said:


> Hi, I'm from Yorkshire. If anyone want to talk or meet up some time send me a message!


Hi, whereabouts in Yorkshire are you from?


----------



## Pen

Manchester

South to be specific


----------



## roats44862

Cornwall  West Cornwall to be precise.


----------



## dal user

Pen said:


> Manchester
> 
> South to be specific


Me too


----------



## dame 2014

Samblam said:


> Anybody around the Torbay, Torquay or Exeter area?


i am


----------



## roats44862

dame 2014 said:


> i am


 me too


----------



## gamingpup

I live near Exeter.


----------



## dansfeat

Sean8988 said:


> Im from birmingham..Hate birmingham lol


I am from Birmingham too!.... i hate the ****hole too lol


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

TigerTiger said:


> Bristol area?


Yes!
Me too!


----------



## twitchy666

Reading, Berks

so everything happens when I'm in London (work) by train

and I drive round the M25 and to the far west

roots in Gloucestershire


----------



## Cojack

SouthernTom said:


> I'm originally from Wokingham. Like I said above, small world!


Amazing, I live like 2 minutes from Wokingham!

Would never of expected to bump into someone so close to home on here.


----------



## nominal

ak you've made videos about sa haven't you? i used to do that and am going to start again (username was fOxymoron3 but the new videos wil be under a new name - 'keep watching folks' uh yuck fake *** speech uh)

nice to see you're on here too : D

PS I am in Nottingham


----------



## Becky1991

Hey everyone, 

Im a newbie from the UK. 
I live in Hull, Yorkshire.


----------



## andyhols

I live in London! Im new to the site. Hi everyone


----------



## paragondave1

I'm also fairly new, i live in Cardiff


----------



## tsaoirse

*Im new *

Im new here, and im from North London


----------



## twitchy666

kiirby said:


> Reading. So London, I suppose.


That's where I like to go


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Bradfordddddddd.


----------



## Dorey23

I'm in Sandwell (Birmingham)


----------



## Dorey23

Ditto 



Sean8988 said:


> Im from birmingham..Hate birmingham lol


----------



## lastofthekews

I'm from Leicester, currently living in Melton Mowbray (about halfway between Leicester and Nottingham).


----------



## cherryboom

I just moved to central London as a student. I love it here but in a lot of ways it's also terrifying for me.


----------



## spzed

Hey everyone. I'm from Coventry in the West Midlands.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Reading  I have set up a meet up group here.


----------



## Jay84

I'm from Cornwall


----------



## AlanQaeda

Shrewsbury, Shropshire (Where?!)


----------



## Kazumichan

Newcastle


----------



## apk55

I live near Manchester.


----------



## jlouise93

Hey, I'm from London


----------



## paprikapringle

Yorkshire pudding land


----------



## al71

paprikapringle said:


> Yorkshire pudding land


Anywhere near Leeds? I'm looking for a few like-minded people to join a SA behavioural therapy group if you're interested.


----------



## cool user name

Hi from Northampton/MK. Will be going up to Dusk Till Dawn in Nottingham this weekend! Message me if you'd like to come along or want to go to nandos or something


----------



## Saleemaslam

From Bradford but in Liverpool at the moment


----------



## PhilipJ

i'm in bradford, but i can also do east yorkshire. 

would probably be up for meeting up with like-minded people to talk about this with. send me a PM.


----------



## cupoftealee

Newcastle (upon Tyne). If there was a meetup to go to I probably would.


----------



## goku23

just saw this now!
im from london


----------



## SouthernTom

goku23 said:


> just saw this now!
> im from london


I live in Southampton.

There is also this thread btw:http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/uk-people-make-yourself-known-57612/index29.html#post1076715090


----------



## triangle123

Bath!!


----------



## bluecrime

Kent, though very close to London too. Would be great to meet up with others not to far from me.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

im from a little hellhole called middlesbrough, if you know it you may understand why i left. currently moving from town to town, around the north east. moving again this month. cant seem to settle.


----------



## Stormtalon

Oxford here!


----------



## saya2077

Currently Mackem land for uni.
Come from Redcar.


----------



## abc333

anyone from crawley?


----------



## bluecrime

Kent


----------



## koolthing

anyone from aberdeen or nearby want to try a meet up?


----------



## Dan1987

Hi from Nottinghamshire.


----------



## zazen11

I'm from West Midlands, not too far from Birmingham but nearer to Walsall.

Anyone that wants to meet people in their area, or just chat to them, can get in touch with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmycricket

Peterborough here, originally from London, great places to live, if you like traffic ;P


----------



## Introspect

I'd like to try and meet some people, would like to improve my social outlet, one of my friends moved far away from where i live so i don't see him anymore.

I'm from London, South area, near Surrey. Anyone else from the side end of london?


----------

